# Pop-up signage for trail work on open trails



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any examples of portable, collapsable, "pop-up" signs that you put on open trails when you are doing trail work to notify approaching users/ caution, etc?


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

I had a pair of small sandwich board signs ready to go but ended up using the plywood for something else. Sort of like the wet floor signs. Not too heavy, fold flat, inexpensive to make.

I also have a couple of signs companies put in your yard when you get roofing or windows done. Going to use chalk paint on them so I can change them easily and have something to put at trail entrances.


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

We've used old political signs with a piece of poster board taped over the plastic board. They aren't collapsible but are lightweight and not too large. Are you wanting a small size so they can be hauled in on a bike?


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

A roll of caution tape, and an extra tool or wheel barrow tools were carried in with left near the trail where tape is run down both sides for a little ways. People around here understand that means people are working on the trail, and we don't have a whole lot of extra stuff to carry in or out.


----------



## casey (Jan 12, 2004)

We use signs produced on coloplast (corrugate plastic sheeting) when doing trail work and informing trail users of a change in the trail alignment. A standard size is 24" x 18", same as the yard signs that Kronk mentioned, and that's what we use for trail work. It's a very durable material and can be scored and folded in half for easy transport. They are easily stuck in the ground using metal H stakes. When we change the trail alignment, we use a 12" x 18" size and attach it to a wood stake since we leave it up for at least a year. Fortunately I own a sign company so I can make them myself but any quick sign company should be able to produce them for you. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, all. 

We are looking for something that can be used/ re-used many times over, is portable and collapsible (could be tied onto a pack or easily carried in with tools), and will stand up to some weather. We are also looking to have some branding put on the signs as well- I imagine something like the pop-up "Caution" signs for wet floors and the like, but something we can customize the print on (e.g., "Caution: Trail Work ahead. Performed by XXXX and XXXX").


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

our trail group uses teardrop flags like these:

https://eps-doublet.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Teardrop_Flags.jpg

The pole telescopes, and the flag slides over. It allows them to be pretty compact for transport.


----------



## casey (Jan 12, 2004)

Here are examples of the signs we have used. They can be customized to fit your specific needs, are extremely durable and inexpensive.


----------



## Loren_ (Dec 3, 2006)

casey said:


> We use signs produced on coloplast (corrugate plastic sheeting) when doing trail work and informing trail users of a change in the trail alignment.


Typo - think you meant "coroplast" ?

Our old ones, about 10 years old now. Our name has changed, and our logo but the signs are still going strong:


----------



## Wildfire (Feb 4, 2004)

*This seems to work well*


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Ditto on the corroplast signs. Super lightweight, and weather proof, easy to store. All you need to put one up is a wire that acts as a stake - one end of the wire goes into the internal channels of the sign, one end goes in the ground.


----------



## mtbty (Jun 15, 2012)

For high use trails I like putting a plastic A frame in the the trail that makes people slow down or walk thru the work zone. The plastic makes a lot of noise if someone hits it, so you know to move out of the way.

For backcounty trails a roll up banner with bungee cords hook it to trees. I still put that across the trail but high enough so people can pass under it easy. Slows them down good! 

when we are rallying out trail work I have no problems making people stop and walk. People are pretty self centered/dumb so I like to have signs put up in an "in your face" kind of way. All most ever time we don't put signs "in your face" someone working get run in to or clipped by bar ends as people try to strava the thru the work site.


----------

